# Stock springs



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I aquired some stock springs off of a 06 GTO:lol: My friend picked them up off of another GTO owner, I don't know why. I know stock springs suck, I don't know weather to toss them or keep them.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Aren't the stock springs on the 05/06 a tad bit stiffer then the 04s? Econo mod until they sag since it isn't like it is much work to install them in the first pace.

I'd rock them.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Not that I know of, I thought they were all the same. I have Lovells 350mm in the rears allready and planning on going with Lovells 340mm in the front. I have no use for them.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Maybe it was just the ride difference beween 17s in my car VS 18s in her 05 then. Looking back on it, it was a really dramatic jump though.... I can't see how people woudld even want to go with 19s.


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

I had mine replace under warranty back in May 2010 They sit at the same height as when I dropped it off but are stiff as hell and the wheel hop is all gone. Part number shows they are stocker so I dont know whats up----Danfigg


----------



## dms (Jun 27, 2005)

I think the springs are basically the same for all the years. Now would I install OE coils that were on a GTO shipped from Au? ABSOLUTELY NOT!! They are all damaged and collapsed as soon as they get off the boat. OE coils are all collapsed from 1/2 to 1.25 inches. When they do collapse, they also loose part of their spring rate, which is already too low.

thanks
mike
dms


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I'm just going to chuck them, I have no use for them besides taking up space.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I got a set of Pedders from Mike. WOW. Noticeable difference. Raised the back end 1-1/2" As stated in other threads of why etc.... OEM springs are more expensive than Pedders. It don't look like it sets up too high, people are used to seeing them sit too low.


----------

